# Deffe.com Free services



## Rencho (May 15, 2013)

Hi i am a newbie here and this is my first post i came across many of the post where the discussions are solved or never in need of a replies any more this is the thread where i have some place to comment any way 

Deffe.com website link : http://www.deffe.com 

Services : unlimited storage, unlimited albums, and a custom domain of course it's free.

No Lightroom plug-in available.

Between i have some thing to get fixed in lightroom 4 where can i post it? sorry to ask this in here


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Rencho. Haven't run into that one before.

Drop your LR4 issue in one of the Lightroom Forums


----------

